# Cairo as a father



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"For perhaps the first time since I’ve lived in the Middle East, I feel the full emotional impact of what it’s like to live in a failing state that by default favours the strong over the weak; where those who lack connections are invisible and even money can buy you only limited privileges; where there are badly fraying systems of accountability; and quality control is faltering even at the local nappy factory"

Expat lives: Lebanon to Egypt - FT.com


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

A bit melodramatic, I wouldn't call Egypt a failing state quite yet, its getting there though.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt was included in the list of failed states in 2012

The 2012 Failed States Index - Interactive Map and Rankings | Foreign Policy


----------

